# Florakleen?



## J-Work123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Can I use florakleen up untill the day I harvest? Or do I need to run water through the pots after the florakleen? Please help ASAP. I want to harvest in the morning as the weather is getting bad! Dont want to get mold.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

If you are harvesting in the morning it is to late to use it in my opinion.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes right up until harvest


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been using the Florakleen for 5 days MR1. I just needed to know if i could chop her down. I have her drying now!!!! So excited. Thanx for the advise guys!!!!!


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

When I use it I just use it once and then plain water after that. I thought it was just for releasing the buildup, I don't think you should use it that many days in a row. I could be wrong.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 20, 2014)

MR1 said:


> When I use it I just use it once and then plain water after that. I thought it was just for releasing the buildup, I don't think you should use it that many days in a row. I could be wrong.



My first time running it, and I went for the last week, watering with flora kleen EOD. Girls are coming down today. 

I used florakleen on half of my OD crop to see if there is a difference at all, the other half I feed right up till harvest. Running the full expert GH flora line, along with RAWs kelp at 4x the recommended dose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> My first time running it, and I went for the last week, watering with flora kleen EOD. Girls are coming down today.
> 
> I used florakleen on half of my OD crop to see if there is a difference at all, the other half I feed right up till harvest. Running the full expert GH flora line, along with RAWs kelp at 4x the recommended dose.


 
 If you give them a good cure, I am betting that you will see no difference in the taste and how it burns.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you give them a good cure, I am betting that you will see no difference in the taste and how it burns.



Probably all marketing ** to sell another product


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 21, 2014)

I use Florakleen to strip excess build up in my soil....the jury is still out on whether it works.


----------



## zem (Oct 29, 2014)

it is not far fetched that these products work on dissolving and removing excess salt, however, i have never seen any need for it in my grows in growrock medium. it maybe however beneficial for some other media, coco, perlite, or others. I know commercial growers who flush the coco with calcium nitrate solution to remove salts that come with the imported product. from my work in hydro, I find more and more each day, that expanded clay pebbles is the best medium to grow in. i find flushing with water to be harsh, when i feel like there is salt buildup, i 1/2 or 1/4 the feeding and flush with that. at the end, i would top my res with water and let the plants drink up the ferts and let the ppm drop gradually until harvest


----------

